# MTH Challenger First Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the first run of my new(to me) MTH Challenger. It is #3977 which is the one in the park at North Platte, NE. I've been to that one and taken lots of pictures of it and I like passenger trains. So when I had a chance to get it, I also picked up 4 MTH passenger cars. Need to get some people in them though. Think I'll paint the seats, while I have it open.

















I have a set of the smoke deflectors on order.








It should look nice at night, during the summer!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Outstanding acquisition both the locomotive and cars. I particular am fond of the greyhound scheme on the Challenger.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, I know that MTH is normally very true to 1:32, but the cars look shorter than 80 foot... are they scale length and it's just the camera? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a winner, Jerry.... Are you running in DCS or straight DC??????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, DCS, the MTH setup. Greg, the box says 70' cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jerry that jives with the pix... guess they decided to model shorter cars, just like Aristo did with their heavyweights. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the shorter cars, not as much overhang on my 20' curves and I don't have a big layout, so fits in better. Just my thoughts anyway. My streamliner cars I made years ago for my FA's are shorter also. I did that on purpose.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Try some of the USAT people to install in the cars. Should look about right and they are about $10 package of 7 Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered a bunch of those Chinese made figures. Used them in the Zephyer and they looked fine. I did use some USA ones before, had forgotten about them, oh well...I see the prices on ebay are like 3-4 times that $10 price RJ!


----------



## thequietdutchman (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Jerry, wonderfull locomotive! do you still have it?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I still have it, even made a dome car from one of the UP cars. MTH never made a dome car. Cut down a USA dome part I got. I have all of the MTH steamers now, except the Triplex(does not appeal to me). Picked up the F3 Santa Fe and some cars for them , also a dash 8. They Daylight I found(through Richard) I lucked out and MTH reissued them this year, so got a set for it, love it's whistle. All have great smoke and sound-which comes with it, so no need to buy that.


----------

